# Rapido 785 telescopic clothes dryer



## PeteandMe

Hi, All!
Does anyone out there know where we can buy one of the telescopic clothes dryers which is fitted into the shower cublicle in our 785?


----------



## josieb

try B&Q or any hardware store will save you pounds!


----------



## PeteandMe

I was looking for the same unit that's currently fitted to the shower wall in our 785, not a large, free-standing unit.


----------



## josieb

no not free standing, the pull outs, you can buy them, I did I also bought one for my utility room.


----------



## Chudders

As mentioned above I also bought an expanding telescopic one from b & Q I think. The one I got was spring loaded with small rubber feet at the ends in order that it would fit various dimensions. 
Or have I misunderstood what you are looking for.Knowing me I have probably got it wrong.
Dave


----------



## PeteandMe

Thank you, josieb and Chudders - sorry for misunderstanding your reply, josieb  We'll be in B&Q this weekend! The one in the Rapido's shower is really neat: about 15" long, and pulls out to about the same again, with 3 or four runners on it. We're looking for one for a prezzie for our daughter, who's built her own van with her partner, and didn't realise that they'd have to dry stuff on the move!


----------



## cabby

We have the same in our shower, It might be just the French vans that have these, as I have not seen or heard of them in other vans.
Not sure where to get them from, you need a French speaker to contact the manufacturers of Rapido or even Fleurette.

cabby


----------



## dewaltman

any chance of a photo please


----------



## PeteandMe

Photo tomorrow! Too cold to go out tonight! When we bought the van I thought the rail was a totally pointless towel rail, but a week later (!) I noticed the word 'Teleskop' on the front, so figured I'd experiment, which is when I discovered what it was. The last two weeks has been a voyage of discovery!! Also found out that pressing the RH side of the mirrored cabinet in the bathroom, over the basin, reveals yet another cupboard! Oh joy!!
On a slightly different subject, how much would you expect to pay for new, whipped carpets for a 785?


----------



## joedenise

Depends who you get to do the whipping and which type of whipping you want.

Joe


----------



## dawnwynne

I think if you do a search carpets have been mentioned before. If I'm not mistaken several people have simply bought off cuts from a carpet place and had them stitch the edges to fit.

Here is one of the threads 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-48-replace.html+carpet

Hope that helps


----------



## PeteandMe

joedenise said:


> Depends who you get to do the whipping and which type of whipping you want.
> 
> Joe


Hmm ... let me give this some thought!


----------



## joedenise

Don't blame me Phil got me started on the 2nd bottle of wine!

Joe


----------



## PeteandMe

joedenise said:


> Don't blame me Phil got me started on the 2nd bottle of wine!
> 
> Joe


Naughty Phil! :lol:


----------



## robflyer

To get back to the subject of pull-out clothes dryers, Lakeland have them. A good bit of kit!


----------



## PeteandMe

robflyer said:


> To get back to the subject of pull-out clothes dryers, Lakeland have them. A good bit of kit!


Can't find it on the Lakeland web site ...


----------



## robflyer

I just looked and I can't see them either but I was in the Witney (Oxford) branch last week and they had them in stock. Find their phone no. on the branch search and give them a bell. You never know..................................


----------



## robflyer

take a look at www.airershop.co.uk . They have a range of wall mounted airers.


----------



## PeteandMe

robflyer said:


> take a look at www.airershop.co.uk . They have a range of wall mounted airers.


Wow! Thank you! The Leifheit on that site isn't the same as the one we've got, but quite possibly better! Very grateful - owe you a pint


----------



## j50jwr

*This is it*

Hi There, this is what you want, I think! I'ts up to you to decide if you want to try to buy from them or find an importer

Best of luck John

http://www.stewi.ch/en/Teleskop.php


----------



## j50jwr

*This is it*

Hi There, this is what you want, I think! I'ts up to you to decide if you want to try to buy from them or find an importer

Best of luck John

http://www.stewi.ch/en/Teleskop.php


----------



## PeteandMe

*Re: This is it*



j50jwr said:


> Hi There, this is what you want, I think! I'ts up to you to decide if you want to try to buy from them or find an importer
> 
> Best of luck John
> 
> http://www.stewi.ch/en/Teleskop.php


Thank you, John - that's the one! I'll try and find their distributor/agent in the UK. Thank you so much!


----------



## j50jwr

Hi There, That's OK, let me know how you get on, I'm about to change vans and may need one myself later on.


John


----------



## PeteandMe

j50jwr said:


> Hi There, That's OK, let me know how you get on, I'm about to change vans and may need one myself later on.
> 
> John


The one which another kind poster sent through is perfect. I can't be bothered trying to extract one out of Rapido or their dealers over here, as well as the fact that this one seems to be much better. If ours falls flat on its face, I'll replace it with one of these ...

http://www.airershop.co.uk/LeifheitTelegant70WallMountedClothesAirer.htm

Enjoy!


----------



## PeteandMe

PeteandMe said:


> j50jwr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi There, That's OK, let me know how you get on, I'm about to change vans and may need one myself later on.
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> The one which another kind poster sent through is perfect. I can't be bothered trying to extract one out of Rapido or their dealers over here, as well as the fact that this one seems to be much better. If ours falls flat on its face, I'll replace it with one of these ...
> 
> http://www.airershop.co.uk/LeifheitTelegant70WallMountedClothesAirer.htm
> 
> Enjoy!
Click to expand...

Just ordered one of the Leifheit ones for daughter and her partner, who've built their own campervan, but realised that they'd ended up with nowhere to dry anything! I'll let you know what it's like when it arrives.


----------



## TeamRienza

Hi PeteandMe,

Brilliant avatar, absolutely fantastic.

Davy


----------



## PeteandMe

TeamRienza said:


> Hi PeteandMe,
> 
> Brilliant avatar, absolutely fantastic.
> 
> Davy


Thank You!! Once we've got the pedalling cracked we'll attach the body (!)


----------



## PeteandMe

PeteandMe said:


> PeteandMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j50jwr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi There, That's OK, let me know how you get on, I'm about to change vans and may need one myself later on.
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> The one which another kind poster sent through is perfect. I can't be bothered trying to extract one out of Rapido or their dealers over here, as well as the fact that this one seems to be much better. If ours falls flat on its face, I'll replace it with one of these ...
> 
> http://www.airershop.co.uk/LeifheitTelegant70WallMountedClothesAirer.htm
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just ordered one of the Leifheit ones for daughter and her partner, who've built their own campervan, but realised that they'd ended up with nowhere to dry anything! I'll let you know what it's like when it arrives.
Click to expand...

Ok, so it's arrived. Beautiful piece of kit, but HUGE! It's 700mm wide, so too wide for daughter's van ... and the Rapido. I've checked out the Stewi site for their Teleskop airers, but they're 700mm wide as well. Can only assume that the Teleskops in the Rapidos were made just for them. Pants.


----------



## PeteandMe

PeteandMe said:


> PeteandMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PeteandMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> j50jwr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi There, That's OK, let me know how you get on, I'm about to change vans and may need one myself later on.
> 
> John
> 
> 
> 
> The one which another kind poster sent through is perfect. I can't be bothered trying to extract one out of Rapido or their dealers over here, as well as the fact that this one seems to be much better. If ours falls flat on its face, I'll replace it with one of these ...
> 
> http://www.airershop.co.uk/LeifheitTelegant70WallMountedClothesAirer.htm
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just ordered one of the Leifheit ones for daughter and her partner, who've built their own campervan, but realised that they'd ended up with nowhere to dry anything! I'll let you know what it's like when it arrives.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Ok, so it's arrived. Beautiful piece of kit, but HUGE! It's 700mm wide, so too wide for daughter's van ... and the Rapido. I've checked out the Stewi site for their Teleskop airers, but they're 700mm wide as well. Can only assume that the Teleskops in the Rapidos were made just for them. Pants.
Click to expand...

Sent an email to Stowmarket Caravans yesterday evening, asking if they could supply a 490mm wide dryer - and an email back today, with a price and delivery. God bless them; such an amazing response - light years ahead of the 2 other Rapido dealers we've dealt with. If anyone wants contact info, please PM me.


----------

